# 29g long, startup, help appreciated



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

hi guys, so i got the fluval startup package from the lfs, its 29g , 36L,12W,16H mostly because i like the footprint, heres what i have with the tank for filtration, the C3 and an aquaclear mini, from what ive read this will be plenty of filtration for the tank..

ive been cycling since feb 22, without fish and with a few plants, plants are doing fine and im starting get some algae (must cut back lights a bit)

my plan is to have some small schools of tetras,corys,otos and everthing else is still up in the air..

i have a few cycling questions if someone wouldnt mind messaging me on the chat.


----------

